# Desktop Umgebung



## blink90 (4. September 2008)

Hi Leute,
nen paar Kumpels ham mich letztens gefragt ob ich lust hätte mit ihnen ne neue Desktop Umgebung für Linux bzw. BSD zu basteln.
Und naja, ich wollt jetzt ma fragen, wie schätzt ihr den Aufwand für so etwas ein. Können 5 / 6 Leute so was in ihrer Freizeit schaffen oder is sowas vollkommen ausgeschlossen?
Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Linux oder BSD? Kennt ihr jemanden der so was scho ma gemacht hat? Oder irgendwelche anderen Ideen, Probleme, etc...

mfg thomas


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. September 2008)

blink90 hat gesagt.:


> Und naja, ich wollt jetzt ma fragen, wie schätzt ihr den Aufwand für so etwas ein. Können 5 / 6 Leute so was in ihrer Freizeit schaffen oder is sowas vollkommen ausgeschlossen?


Also wenn Ihr 'ne Menge Freizeit habt dann kann man da sicher was machen, ansonsten glaub ich kaum dass das Projekt jemals aus den Kinderschuhen kommt.

Problem ist dass eine Desktop-Umgebung ja doch ein klein wenig komplex ist.
Schau Dir als Beispiele doch einfach mal KDE oder Gnome an, oder gern auch mal ein paar weniger schwergewichtige Umgebungen wie XFCE oder gar IceWM (obwohl letzterer ja im Grunde nur ein Window-Manager ist und kein Desktop Environment). Code-maessig sind das alles recht umfangreiche Brocken, und mit ein paar Leuten sitzt man da ein Weilchen dran.



blink90 hat gesagt.:


> Wie würdet ihr vorgehen? Linux oder BSD? Kennt ihr jemanden der so was scho ma gemacht hat? Oder irgendwelche anderen Ideen, Probleme, etc...


Erstmal solltet Ihr entscheiden welche Grafik-/Widget-/Window-Toolkit Ihr nutzen wollt. GTK, QT, WxWidgets, SDL, ...
Je nachdem was Ihr waehlt bekommt Ihr mehr oder weniger Kram gestellt den Ihr Euch bei der Arbeit ersparen koennt. Und die Nutzung einer solchen Library hilft auch dabei das Projekt portabel zu halten.

Auch solltet Ihr entscheiden ob Ihr einen eigenen Window-Manager schreiben wollt oder einen bestehenden WM nutzen wollt.

Linux oder BSD ist fuer mich hier keine Frage. Wenn der Code vernuenftig geschrieben ist sollte er problemlos auf beiden Systemen laufen. Als Beispiel sei hier z.B. auch mal KDE genannt. 

Also, als Fazit wuerde ich sagen dass es nicht unmoeglich ist, aber keineswegs unterschaetzt werden sollte.


----------



## blink90 (4. September 2008)

Ja, eine der Voraussetzungen war eben dass man möglichst viele Bibliotheken findet die man nutzen kann.
Allerdings sind wir zur Zeit eben noch recht Planlos und sind auf der suche nach solchen Bibliotheken, Dokumentationen usw....


----------

